# Setting up as Autonomo



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I know there are lots of threads about Autonomo but thought I'd create 1 more specific to my needs.
I'm going freelance in the ROV industry and will be working for various agencies with work being in the UK and worldwide so what I want to know is how I go about setting up as autonomo. I know I'll need to pay around €250/month social security but that's less than I currently pay NI anyway.
So what steps should I take ?

Any info much appreciated

John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacRov said:


> I know there are lots of threads about Autonomo but thought I'd create 1 more specific to my needs.
> I'm going freelance in the ROV industry and will be working for various agencies with work being in the UK and worldwide so what I want to know is how I go about setting up as autonomo. I know I'll need to pay around €250/month social security but that's less than I currently pay NI anyway.
> So what steps should I take ?
> 
> ...


you can do it yourself for straightforward things like I do 

your case sounds a bit more complicated so I'd see a gestor - I did, even though I _could _have done it myself - I paid a few 100€ but he did all the running around the various offices (if they were in my town I probably _would have_ done it myself, but they aren't & I don't drive)

he sorts out when I want to baja & alta again & an accountant in his office does my taxes......all for 40€ a month!!

it might even be that for you it would be better to set up a company - I don't know, but a gestor would


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

My gestor/asesor did everything for me. I pay her 60 Euros per month and she set me up as autonomo, does my quarterly and annual returns and any other gestor type stuff I ask her to do. I wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I paid a blooming Gestor 20€ for tax advice. The advice given was wrong, fortunately the people at the tax office were in a good mood and sympathised with my situation.

If you use a Gestor, use one that knows what he is doing.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know what I'm doing, nevermind a gestor haha. Still looking at autonomo or ltd Co options.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I used a gestor to start up as autonomo. I took one look at all the things I had to do and decided it was worth paying someone for all the hassle!
I paid 50euros to start with (would have paid double that if he had asked!), but my monthly fee is now 30euros - he is cheap, I guess, but he does the job well.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been in touch with a couple of companies that say they help with setting up autonomo or ltd Co etc. I take it taxes are done more regular then when self employed instead of a yearly return or is there any other reason they all want a monthly fee ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MacRov said:


> I've been in touch with a couple of companies that say they help with setting up autonomo or ltd Co etc. I take it taxes are done more regular then when self employed instead of a yearly return or is there any other reason they all want a monthly fee ?




see post #3


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Aaah missed that thanks. Does seem a bit steep €60 per month though. I shall keep the hunt going.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> see post #3


and #2 & #6

*USE A GESTOR*


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> and #2 & #6
> 
> *USE A GESTOR*


I think they're saying; "why 60 per month?" I understand there's a lot of running around initially but what are they doing monthly?


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

hmmm....I wonder what point you're trying to make.
Posts 2 and 6 don't talk about regularity of taxes. All good n well using someone else to do it, which I've said I'll be doing but for me it would seem like a good idea to know what I'm paying them for, whether it's annual or quarterly taxes hence the question and since I'm currently on a metal tin in the north sea it's a bit easier to ask others that are dealing with this at the moment than ask a gestor.
Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacRov said:


> hmmm....I wonder what point you're trying to make.
> Posts 2 and 6 don't talk about regularity of taxes. All good n well using someone else to do it, which I've said I'll be doing but for me it would seem like a good idea to know what I'm paying them for, whether it's annual or quarterly taxes hence the question and since I'm currently on a metal tin in the north sea it's a bit easier to ask others that are dealing with this at the moment than ask a gestor.
> Thanks for the tip though.


I mean to set up the company or the autonomo in the first place - it's not just us foreigners who use this service - the Spanish do, too, because a gestor can usually get things done more quickly

once it's all done you can do all the tax etc. paperwork yourself if you want

I choose not to - I just ake everything into him quarterly & he deals with it, for me it's worth every cent


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll certainly be getting someone else to deal with it all to set it up, I wouldn't have the patience to deal with it haha. 
I was more wondering why they all charge a monthly fee (which seems to vary a fair bit from Co to Co) rather than just a bill for the work they do every quarter.
Anyway, I will be paying someone to deal with it, just after general advice, tips or what to watch out for etc but I'll

*USE A GESTOR *


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

MacRov said:


> I'll certainly be getting someone else to deal with it all to set it up, I wouldn't have the patience to deal with it haha.
> I was more wondering why they all charge a monthly fee (which seems to vary a fair bit from Co to Co) rather than just a bill for the work they do every quarter.
> Anyway, I will be paying someone to deal with it, just after general advice, tips or what to watch out for etc


I do understand why you are asking about the monthly fee. 
But to be honest I never questioned this, thinking that it was probably easier on my bank account to pay a monthly fee rather than a lump sum each quarter.
Plus, so many things in Spain are paid monthly, rather than quarterly or annually, so it seemed like a natural thing to do.

But my gestor does actually earn his _monthly_ fee, as I work on behalf of companies from all over the world and often have to contact my gestor about how I should invoice them, plus tax issues (which some of these companies seem to make up as they go along...).


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I've had a reply from a couple of companies that help set up autonomos and deal with their taxes who have english speaking staff which is the biggest issue for me just now. I'm sure the monthly fees will all seem worthwhile in the end, especially if they save me a few €€


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We were looking at paying a monthly fee of 225€ +iva for a ssl company . That was for him to do the books of the company & those of two autonomos. An S.S.L company ( smaller version of an S.L. company) requires a start u8p capital of 3001€ . His fees for set-up of company , registration of name, , business licence, 1st opening licence,company bank account, etc ; etc; were approx 1700€ which would come out of the 3001€ depostited to start business.
An S.L. requires capital of 60k +.
There used to be a huge range of grants available for ssl companies . Worth asking if they are still available.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers for that Gus, I'd read about the €3000 capital but certainly not the 60K !!
I'd be looking at a 1 man ltd Co or S.L. anyway so may be slightly different but I think I'm just going to go autonomo for now. I'll be speaking to these companies on Monday once I get back to Spain, so will know a fair bit more then.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

MacRov said:


> Cheers for that Gus, I'd read about the €3000 capital but certainly not the 60K !!
> I'd be looking at a 1 man ltd Co or S.L. anyway so may be slightly different but I think I'm just going to go autonomo for now. I'll be speaking to these companies on Monday once I get back to Spain, so will know a fair bit more then.


Your gestor should inform you of any grants available - mine did. The ones I was aware of were only available if you applied during the first 6 months of being autonomo and were repayable if you ceased being autonomo within a given time - 3 years I think. Make sure your gestor will help you apply for the grants if that's what you want to do.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd imagine these grants were for setting up premises or websites etc but I'll certainly ask. I don't really need anything like that as I'm just working freelance for other companies. It's more the tax side of things I need dealing with.


----------

